# 5.66 Clock NZ National Record - Liam Wadek



## Liam Wadek (Jan 22, 2022)

I achieved a national record of 5.66 in Clock at Popping Off Pukekohe B 2022 today!





WCA Live


Platform for running WCA competitions and sharing live results with the world.




live.worldcubeassociation.org





Unfortunately I DNFed a 4.62 and counted a 7.07, meaning I could have gotten a 4.86 Oceanic Record average at 6th in the world

As this was also the only National Record of the competition, it saved the New Zealand Comp NR Streak at 60 competitions, starting at our first competition in 2009


----------



## J41 (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice one!


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 22, 2022)

Wow 60 comps in a row with NR is crazy - congrats on keeping that streak alive!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

Liam Wadek said:


> I achieved a national record of 5.66 in Clock at Popping Off Pukekohe B 2022 today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah same time as Feliks epic WR 3x3 single, lets go, U' L U M U' l' U.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 23, 2022)

GJ on the record, a counting 7.07 just makes it easier to get another record next comp!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 23, 2022)

Liam Wadek said:


> As this was also the only National Record of the competition, it saved the New Zealand Comp NR Streak at 60 competitions, starting at our first competition in 2009


For clarity: Do you mean anyone of any nationality has broken their national record or only New Zealanders?


----------



## Liam Wadek (Jan 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> For clarity: Do you mean anyone of any nationality has broken their national record or only New Zealanders?


A New Zealander must break a record at a New Zealand competition


----------

